# I'm Walkin'



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

For our 6th project The Lexington Lab Band is honored to feature an icon in Bluegrass Music & the state of KY, JD Crowe. We are thrilled JD shared his talent & story with us. We hope you enjoy the videos - we sure had a great time making them!


Check us out at www.lexingtonlabband.com & follow us on twitter @lex_lab_band.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DDQQ1JPJj4&list=UUv2w5-PEfdXvnvB_AArYsxw


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Well done... some fine banjo pickin' there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Very cool! That was so authentic sounding one would think you were on the way to the family reunion to pick up chicks! :sSig_goodjob2:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW!!! Thanks so much for posting this!

Superb playing and singing...the end of the song was fun..and tight!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for giving this some of your time and i sincerely appreciate the kind posts!

hope all is well,
dale


----------

